# Phone-only apps for measuring acceleration?



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Are there any phone-only apps for measuring acceleration?

I realize a purpose-built device is probably wildly more accurate, but I'm just looking for something to play around with, without investing in hardware.


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

There are about a dozen accelerator apps in the Google Play Store. Just search I have not used any of them.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I too am wondering which apps others recommend and can confirm are accurate.
In my case, iOS.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm not expecting great accuracy using phone hardware.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I have Dash Command (DashCmd) that I bought to read a OBDII reader and record engine issues while driving. It has a couple accelerometer features that I think work just off the phone/ipad sensors.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Guy Weathersby said:


> There are about a dozen accelerator apps in the Google Play Store. Just search I have not used any of them.


Have you taken a closer look at those "accelerator" apps? The vast majority purport to "accelerate" your phone's speed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I found and tried this one this morning:

Speed Logic Lite

It appears to be pretty much what I was looking for. It can give 0-60 mph, quarter-mile times, and a few others.

I don't know how accurate it is. I think it "finished" a 0-60mph run at about 65mph the one time I tried it. It might simply not be able to sample GPS signals at a high-enough rate. It gave me about 11 seconds for a 0-60 run in my Leaf (road damp, not sure how flat) - Motortrend says it should take 9.6 seconds, so it's in the right ballpark at least.


----------

